# Stark - please critique! :)



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Since I finally have a decent stacked photo of Stark, I thought it would a good time to have him critiqued.

*Special *THANKS TO LIES* for editing this photo!

10 months old
77lbs
25.5' at the withers


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I really really REALLY like it, and I'm really picky. I'm no expert on what is "correct", but I *like* what I see. I love the color, dark eyes, looks masculine, nothing is over done. He looks very balanced and "natural" in the stack. He's in great condition too.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

His muzzle doesn't seem to exactly fit the profile yet? Probably because he is only 10 months?

Other than that, I'd say he looks like a CLASSIC German Shepherd Dog. Very handsome!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

HANDSOME!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

He is just beautiful!!
I love his face!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Can I have him?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't give you an "official critique", but I find this young male very pleasing to the eye. I love the dark face/mask.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Who is this gorgeous DOG and where is little puppy Stark????


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

i missed them!!

could you put this up in the new place?? hmm pretty please


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Will do!


----------

